# Pricing for leaf blowing



## American Paint (Dec 14, 2004)

Let me put it a diffrerent way, do you guys charge the same for leaf blowing as you do mowing?:thumbup:
Yes I am considering starting a lawn service next year.
Thanks A.P.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

American Paint said:


> Let me put it a diffrerent way, do you guys charge the same for leaf blowing as you do mowing?:thumbup:
> Yes I am considering starting a lawn service next year.
> Thanks A.P.


Where i live they don't blow. They either use a push sucker mulcher or a rider with a gas powered sucker mulcher behind it. But one guy just uses his rider which has the grass catcher on back it seems to do a good job. I personally blow them which is a pain in the ass. I have a 215 mph leaf blower made by troy built i only paid 15.00 at lowes.:thumbsup: i was in there one day and it was the floor model as is. It works great. But i didn't get the suction attachment with it. In my town you just dump on side walk or on road in front of house. City comes buy with a big suction truck and sucks the leaves up.

I don't know how much they charge but if i see the one guy up town at coffee shop next time i home, He has the rider with the grass catcher i will ask him how much he charges and post back.


----------



## American Paint (Dec 14, 2004)

747;3058 . I personally blow them which is a pain in the ass. [/QUOTE said:


> This is what I had deduced myself, as I entend to start my lawn service as a one man band, it would be difficult to blow leaves and get them gathered up in a tight area without breacking out the racks and bags, that is what I see as being impossible to charge the same as just mowing.
> 
> Thanks for your responce and do post back if you have more info.
> AP


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

This is exactly what one of the lawn maintance people uses where i live. Its a bad boy.http://www.drpower.com/TwoStepChapt...mallYard&SiteEntryMode=0&BC=0:Home&LinkType=3


----------



## sunshineturf (Jan 4, 2008)

*sure*

in my area we are at the lowest 54.00 per man per hour including travel time and any disposal. Prices vary for locations but in our area we can get as high as 70.00 per hour depending. New england and thier dam* oaks..lol oh and who planted all those norway maples. we didnt drop until half way through december


----------



## landcrafter (Dec 21, 2007)

Dang! you New Englanders have a lot of money!


----------



## SEALs1230 (Jan 10, 2008)

It is possible to blow the leaves into a tight pile. I live in New England. We charge $60/hour/person for leaves and try to get roughly the same for mowing. We price based off a dollar a minute pricing for lawns but in most cases can get a lawn done faster than that. In that way we cover travel time. To blow leaves we have the new 9 horse billy goat which blows like a son of a gun and an old 14 horse blower I forget the name of. We also use shindawa backpack blowers to clear the beds. With two guys it works pretty quick if you have one guy clearing the beds and one guy using the big blower for the lawn. Blow it to the street as best you can with the big boy. once that is done as best you can, the guy with the back pack comes and does it into a pile even better while the one with the big blower grabs a rake and puts the finishing touches on the pile. This process will work as a one man operation as well it will just take more time. Hope this helps.


----------



## SEALs1230 (Jan 10, 2008)

www billygoat com/site/intro.aspx?pid=49
Here is the Big blower we use now... we dont really even bother with the 14 horse anymore. This little 9 HP job blows some leaves, its especially helpful that you can aim the shoot while in use. I believe we charge $90/hour while this one is in use (its a brand new machine... needs to earn its money :thumbsup. But we are only charging that during runtime... otherwise the price is back to $60/hour. Its a sick machine. I can only imagine what the 11 or 18 hp is like. Its well balanced too and so it moves well on hills and stuff.


www shindaiwa com/nam/en/products/blowers/eb630_eb630rt.php
This is the backpack I was talking about. This is the best backpack I've ever used... its a few years old now so I'm sure they have things more powerful but for cleaning beds you can't really beat this bad boy. I kinda feel like anything more powerful would actually do more harm than good when cleaning out the beds because you will start to blow too much of the bark mulch around onto the lawn which will just slow you down in the long run. 
Best of luck to ya. Like I said before... our lawns are a flat rate but based on a $60/hour pricing.


----------



## GFLM-VP (Jan 11, 2008)

2 back pack blowers and some rakes. :thumbup1: every job varies, but we try not to price just a leaf clean up. We try to sell a complete cleanup to make it worth our time.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I work for my cousin on the side who has a lawn care business. He charges $30/hr per man. That includes running the backpacks and or raking and travel to dumpsite.


----------

